

How and Why for My 100 Days of Rejection Therapy - kungfuton
http://www.entresting.com/blog/2012/11/28/182/

======
johnpowell
Is this the guy that thinks asking for 100 dollars from a stranger and being
rejected is the same as someone rejecting an idea he has?

Asking a person to make him a crazy doughnut at Krispy Kreme just makes him a
dick.

~~~
kungfuton
Your comment is why this video is so uplifting for me (and millions of other
people apparently). Instead of responding with bile and negativity, this girl
Jackie responded in kindness and created an epic moment.

Those who look for fault and blame will always find it. Those who look for the
goodness in people will find that too. She is more of a Zen Master than anyone
I've ever seen.

EDIT: I thought Jia's request was fun. He just wanted a rejection but instead
gave Jackie the opportunity to shine.

------
bravoyankee
I saw the Krispy Kreme video. That lady takes great pride in her donuts! A
valuable lesson of how asking someone who does the same thing, day in and day
out to try something different can sometimes be met with great appreciation.

